# $$......vehicle batteries.......$$



## IKE (May 5, 2017)

I purchased a new O'reilly's p/n 78EXT (800 CCA) battery for my '02' Silverado, that has 76,650 on it, yesterday to replace the one that I'd gotten almost seven years ago and the darn thing ran me $151.00 (with core) compared to the same exact battery that back in 2010 that ran me $96.00.

I guess I shouldn't complain after getting seven years use out of the old one but I will admit to a little bit of sticker shock at the $55.00 increase.......they did install it for free.

I've been buying O'reilly batteries for several years and seem to get good life out of them, unlike the Sears Die Hard's that I ran many years ago that seemed to just barely make it over the 36 month warranty period before going belly up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2017)

IKE said:


> I purchased a new O'reilly's p/n 78EXT (800 CCA) battery for my '02' Silverado, that has 76,650 on it, yesterday to replace the one that I'd gotten almost seven years ago and the darn thing ran me $151.00 (with core) compared to the same exact battery that back in 2010 that ran me $96.00.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't complain after getting seven years use out of the old one but I will admit to a little bit of sticker shock at the $55.00 increase.......they did install it for free.
> 
> I've been buying O'reilly batteries for several years and seem to get good life out of them, unlike the Sears Die Hard's that I ran many years ago that seemed to just barely make it over the warranty period before going belly up.



I hate to think what a dealer would have charged!!!!


----------



## Camper6 (May 5, 2017)

Here in Canada you get a rebate when you bring in the old battery for recycling and then they charge you an environmental fee.

Yes I have noticed the price has gone up on batteries of all kinds.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 5, 2017)

I'm wondering when the day comes when you won't even be able to change your own battery. You'll have to take it to the shop for that, just like everything else. My old work truck, 1977 Dodge Power Wagon is the only rig we have that I can work on anymore.


----------

